# How do you care for a yogurt mother culture?? (+jello note)



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

Well my first yogurt turned out GREAT!!! :biggrin Now...... I am going to save 1 cup to starter for my next batch. Is it ok to put it in a mason pint jar? I didn't know if it should be in something that would block light?? And how long is it good for?

I made mine with 1 gallon milk,1 cup sugar, 3 t. vanilla, 2 pks knox: when finished and still warm,I filled some 4 oz. bowls with yogurt and mixed in about 1-2 t. strawberry powdered jello, it set up nice overnight and did not make it runny at all, just like storebought, my 4 year old son loved it!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

When you first make the yogurt, it is probably best to set aside what you intend to use for the mother culture right then. I make my yogurt in quart mason jars (a gallon at a time) and make sure that there is one jar that I DO NOT open until I am going to make more yogurt. It just stays in fridge with all the other yogurt, and when I get down to the next to last jar, I know that I need to make yogurt soon. If you have been transfering this yogurt around, or already eating the yogurt out of the container that it is in, I would not use it for starter, as it has likely been contaminated. As to how long it is good for, well, unopened it should last at least a few weeks. Mine is never around all that long!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Stacey has some good pointers; that's how I do it, too. What you want to do is maintain a healthy population without introducing contaminants from your hands, tools, or the air. 

What I do is scald the milk at 185 for 5 minutes, then fill a small container with the scalded milk, and let that cool separately to 115 F. Then I inoculate both with a starter that is 2.5% of the volume. I stir, and seal up both and leave them at 105-115 F. I check on the bulk yogurt to see how its doing. The moment the pH reaches 4.8 (this is when it gels), I take the inoculated, sealed batch and put it in the fridge. The reason I do this is because bacteria will die off of be hurt from acid once acidity goes below 4.0 for most thermophilic varieties. When you put the bacteria in the fridge, they go to sleep. And if you put them in the fridge when they're still happy and alive, they can sleep longer and use up stored reserves than if they go to sleep hungry.

I have stored viable culture this way for 3-6 months. It's best used within two months. Store at 33-36 F. Light is not a huge concern, unless it's pure UV.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Great explanation Linuxboy. Good to see you on this board!


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

this is great yogurt info - thanks!


----------

